# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  شنــــcoolـــط

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :.


اليوم جبت الكم شنط عمليه بس كووووووول ..
للجامعات والمدارس ..

شوفوهن وعطوني رايكم ..*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الشنط حلوات وعن جد الله يعطيك العافية 

احلى وحدة التانية حسب رأي الوالدة و الصبايا 

 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## باريسيا

> الشنط حلوات وعن جد الله يعطيك العافية 
> 
> احلى وحدة التانية حسب رأي الوالدة و الصبايا


*مرسي اكتير الك خالد ..
ومنوره الخاله والخوات ..

تسلملي اخي خالد على المجامله*

----------


## N_tarawneh

شو ضل أشيء ما فرجيتنيا ياه يا باريسيا ...!!!؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:  

لازم ترفعي سقف الحرية كمان شوي ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> شو ضل أشيء ما فرجيتنيا ياه يا باريسيا ...!!!؟؟؟  
> 
> لازم ترفعي سقف الحرية كمان شوي ...


*
  ياالله بشد الهمه ..
منورني يانادر ..
ولا شي من قيمتكم ومقصره معكم ..*

----------


## ayman

والله انا ما عبت عيني غير اخر وحدة راكزة وصغيرة مو متل الباقي 

سؤال ليش هما كبار هيك كثير مش تحملو شوال احسن ؟؟

اصبرو كمان سنة وراح تشوف عضلات البنات من ورا هيك شنط

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
>   ياالله بشد الهمه ..
> منورني يانادر ..
> ولا شي من قيمتكم ومقصره معكم ..*


خلي العقل منك يا باريسيا ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

شنط في غاية الروعة وتصاميم  متناسق 

مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> والله انا ما عبت عيني غير اخر وحدة راكزة وصغيرة مو متل الباقي 
> 
> سؤال ليش هما كبار هيك كثير مش تحملو شوال احسن ؟؟
> 
> اصبرو كمان سنة وراح تشوف عضلات البنات من ورا هيك شنط


*يييي لو شفت شنط بنات اعمامي كيف متل تبعت عارضات الازياء بالشنط الكبار اكتتييييييييير 
الي بيزحف على الارض قد ماهي اكبيره والله بتكفي اتياب لسفره امرتبه لمدة تلات شهور 

عضلات .؟
مابظن لان الشنطه اكبيره موديل مابيعبوا فيها الشغلات الي بتحكي لهيك الشنطه اكبيره 
ممكن الاغراض الي فيها بس بتكفي الشنط الصغار  بس موديل ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> خلي العقل منك يا باريسيا ...


*  خلاص يازلمه قمت وشديت الهمه ..
بس همتك معي وشوف البطوله كيف ههههههههه*

----------


## باريسيا

> شنط في غاية الروعة وتصاميم  متناسق 
> 
> مشكورة باريسيا


*اهلا وسهلا فيك ياالعالي ..
مااحلا هل الطله ..
مرسي الك ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *يييي لو شفت شنط بنات اعمامي كيف متل تبعت عارضات الازياء بالشنط الكبار اكتتييييييييير 
> الي بيزحف على الارض قد ماهي اكبيره والله بتكفي اتياب لسفره امرتبه لمدة تلات شهور 
> 
> عضلات .؟
> مابظن لان الشنطه اكبيره موديل مابيعبوا فيها الشغلات الي بتحكي لهيك الشنطه اكبيره 
> ممكن الاغراض الي فيها بس بتكفي الشنط الصغار  بس موديل ..*


خوف الله بنات عمك ما بحملن شنط / شكلهن بحملن علايق خيش ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *اهلا وسهلا فيك ياالعالي ..
> مااحلا هل الطله ..
> مرسي الك ..*


ما احلى هالطله ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

وشو فايت عليك العالي وحامل في ايده 3 كيلو مندلينا ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

قال ما احلى هالطله / غاب وجاب ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> خوف الله بنات عمك ما بحملن شنط / شكلهن بحملن علايق خيش ...


*   
الله لايوقعك بلسنتهن ..لو يسمعوك شو بتحكي .؟
مابفزعلك ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *   
> الله لايوقعك بلسنتهن ..لو يسمعوك شو بتحكي .؟
> مابفزعلك ..*


شو بدهن يساون يعني ...!!!؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> ما احلى هالطله ...   
> 
> وشو فايت عليك العالي وحامل في ايده 3 كيلو مندلينا ...   
> 
> قال ما احلى هالطله / غاب وجاب ...


*  طلته علي بميت اشوال دهب والماس 
قد ماهي طلتك علي بنفس الميزان*

----------


## باريسيا

> شو بدهن يساون يعني ...!!!؟؟؟


*ماراح احكي لانك راح اتشوف بعينك الي راح يجرالك ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ماراح احكي لانك راح اتشوف بعينك الي راح يجرالك ..*


بدهن يمّغلني يعني مّغلّ ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> بدهن يمّغلني يعني مّغلّ ...


*هههه ماراح اجاوب ..*

----------


## ayman

> *ماراح احكي لانك راح اتشوف بعينك الي راح يجرالك ..*


ماهو انا بحكي صار عندهم عضلات بتهد حيطان بس ماحد راضي يرد علي

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما احلى هالطله ...   
> 
> وشو فايت عليك العالي وحامل في ايده 3 كيلو مندلينا ...   
> 
> قال ما احلى هالطله / غاب وجاب ...


الله يسامحك نادر شو مالك على 

بكل شغلة بتحطني بالنص  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> *  طلته علي بميت اشوال دهب والماس 
> قد ماهي طلتك علي بنفس الميزان*


انتي الذهب والماس  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## باريسيا

> انتي الذهب والماس


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------

